# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Hylarana (Rana) erythraea - Green Paddy Frog

## Ken S Kennedy

Hi John and Kurt,

Thanks for the welcome. Some pictures...

----------


## John Clare

Very interesting looking species - thanks for posting them.

----------


## Kurt

These are my absolute favorite Ranid. Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Tom

Are these guys in the pet trade?

----------


## Ken S Kennedy

> Are these guys in the pet trade?


Below is Kurt's post, Sept 6th, 2009



> You know whats a cool looking Ranid? _Hylarana_ (_Rana_)_ erythraea_, Asian green-backed frog. Real pretty. I saw some on Kingsnake for $4.50. Almost tempted.

----------


## Ken S Kennedy

Video of _Hylarana erythraea_ communicating. These Paddy Frogs or Red Eared Frogs  make sounds that are similar to chicks/birds chirping.

YouTube - Green Paddy Frog Chirping Communicating

Something my sister found which made me interested in these frogs is this Blue Paddy Frog.  I hope it is carrying a genetic mutation.

amphibiaweb.org _Rana erythraea_

YouTube - Blue Paddy Frog

----------


## Kurt

My car is that same turquoise colour.

----------


## Ebony

Oh wow! very nice frogs.  The blue is beautiful.

----------


## Tom

I want some now. What kind of habitat would you recommend for them? Because according to your photos I would do a primarily aquatic tank.

----------


## Ken S Kennedy

> My car is that same turquoise colour.


Hi Kurt, the shade of the blue color varies with light intensity and if it is under direct sunlight or under the shade. Your car must be a sight with it's turquoise color.




> Oh wow! very nice frogs.  The blue is beautiful.


Thanks Ebony. The blue one as well as some others have gone missing for a number of days now. They are out in the open pond. I don't know if they moved, went hiding or have been eaten by a night Heron. There are still some adult green ones at the pond though and lots of small/young ones.




> I want some now. What kind of habitat would you recommend for them? Because according to your photos I would do a primarily aquatic tank.


Hi Tom, keeping them in a paludarium or riparium, i believe, would make them feel very at home.

----------


## Kurt

You weren't keeping the blue one in captivity?  :Frog Surprise:  That was a frog that screamed to be captive bred. You could've bred them and shipped them all over, the US, Canada, Europe, and so on. I think blue_ Hylarana erythraea_ would be quick popular. Oh, and if you didn't know this already, this frog is not a native to the Philippines. It's an introduced species there. So don't worry about taking them out of the wild, they don't belong there anyway. The belong back in Indochina.

----------


## willtilian

what i would do 
1. get the blue
2. get couple green
3. sex all 
4. breed all
5. sell all but one
6. ship me a for free baby couse i gave you the list and you would probaly give it to kurt but i gave you the list! jk (but if you do i am a costumer)

----------


## Kurt

The problem with your plan is that there is an international border to consider. You need permits and paperwork to ship live animals across these borders.

----------

